# Failed electrical/computer FE for 2nd Time suggestions?



## ThomasBSEE (Apr 20, 2016)

I failed the exam for the second time. I went through a small EE/CMPE exam review book before the first exam and didn't do as well as thought. I then went through the entire FE EE/Computer Lindburg book, you know the one for $160+, yeah that one. Well I took the exam and felt really good and was certain I passed it. To my dismay I failed again. I'm signed up again for July. But did anyone else pass on a Friday? Or fail on a Tuesday. I have a small theory that there are days were you are doomed no matter. hahaha. I say this because I'm a sharp guy (so I think). I finished University with a 3.5 gap and my last 13 classes were all A's. So failing a test is just not something I'm used to. Also, a guy of simliar intelligence studied for less than 6 hours and he passed on the first try. I'm wondering if NCEES takes the results of that week and only allows a certain percentage to pass. I know on their website they say they don't do that but who regulates them?! Who holds them accountable for that? Anyway, none of that maters I guess. I just need some ideas at this point. I'm almost getting burned out and wanting to give up. Thanks for your help in advance. And please spare the mean/hatefule/making fun of comments.


----------



## ThomasBSEE (Apr 20, 2016)

This is my report.


----------



## ThomasBSEE (Apr 20, 2016)

This was my 1st attempt. I think if you take the good from the st and the good from the 2nd, maybe I pass...haha


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

On my third attempt (pencil and paper days) I was only concerned with how to identify which formulas to use. I stopped worrying about how to solve them by multiple practice tests.

Just my approach, no tried and true methods out there. You gotta find what works for you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 20, 2016)

Well it looks like the basic areas you are struggling on... Math, prob &amp; stats, and Econ. This is approximately 15 questions. I would start here, because when you don't rack up these easier points you pretty much have to run the table on the other topics (which is possible, just makes it more difficult).

Appears you have ethics down.

Have you taken the practice test? Are you training with and using your reference manual effectively during the exam? Are you using all the time?

Keep at it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't think you covered this, but do you work specifically in this particular field of electrical/computer?  I see quite a few deficiencies in the core EE/Comp topics.  Perhaps you have not had instruction on these and might be better suited to a different exam where you are more well-versed on core topics.


----------



## www.studyforFE.com (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi ThomasBSEE,

Ideally, we all want to pass every test in first attempt whether it is driving license (failed three times to before I got driver’s license) or PE license for obvious reasons. However, failures are encountered along the way before reaching goals by every successful individual or company. The important thing to remember is that, with every attempt you are actually getting closer to the finish line. Hopefully very soon you will find that the time and efforts spent were worth your while in the long run.

I’ve referenced below an excerpt from one of my earlier posts (January 22nd, 2016) on a similar topic:

"


The biggest challenge involved in FE exam preparation is the *breadth of topics*. You are tested quite literally on all 4 years of ECE undergraduate coursework.

Typically exam questions are relatively straightforward and _*stretch problems are generally exception rather than norm *_(especially when compared to PE exam). You may even come across _*plug and play*_ type of questions where simply knowing the formula will get you the answer. 

*Time management for FE exam preparation can be difficult*. The main reason is that individual sections of FE Electrical and Computer CBT exam specification don't necessarily complement each other. For instance, Digital Systems will have little to no overlap with Signal Processing similarly Circuit Analysis will have little to no overlap with Electromagnetics. This is mainly because of the nature of Electrical Engineering which is by far the most diverse field. As you progress through your exam preparation you will actually be climbing lots of small mountains (each topic is a new challenge) rather than climbing one big mountain.

*Time management during FE exam can be difficult*. There are 110 questions on the examination and it can be difficult to maintain composure throughout the exam.

There is no substitute for studying hard and by putting in conscious effort you will only increase you chance of success. But equally important is _*studying smart*_. I've recently authored a study guide for FE Electrical &amp; Computer CBT exam and setup an online course but even when I was preparing for FE exam I strategically allocated my time and effort towards different sections to maximize my chance of success. For instance, I never took Control Systems in undergraduate which carries similar exam weightage as Linear Systems and Signal Processing. I made sure that I was proficient in Linear Systems and Signal Processing before investing too much time in Control Systems. "

The fact that you’ve done well in school will definitely help you in reviewing key knowledge areas much faster than others who struggled in core courses. To fully capitalize on past performance, *practice as many questions as you can* in order to gain complete proficiency in solving problems on FE exam.

It may also help to prepare some exam sections in groups of 3 or 4 in order to make use of synergies between them. For instance, following sections can be looked as individual blocks:


*Block # 1* - Math, Probability and Statistics, Engineering Economics, Ethics

*Block # 2* - Properties of Electrical Materials, Engineering Sciences

*Block # 3* - Circuit Analysis, Electronics, Linear Systems

*Block # 4* - Power, Electromagnetics

*Block # 5* - Signal Processing, Communications

*Block # 6* -Computer Networks, Computer Systems, Software Development

You can observe that Block # 1 carries the largest weight on exam as an individual aggregate. As such, my recommendation would be to invest proportional efforts in that area.

Also, I noticed that you were unable to score any point in one of the sections (signal processing) in your first attempt. ECE is a very diverse engineering discipline (which is part of the challenge in preparing for FE exam as noted above) but for us to pass this exam, we have to stay as close to average in each section as possible while trying for perfect scores in areas of strength. To do so, I suggest categorizing each FE section into one of following areas:


High Competency

Moderate Competency

Low Competency

Based on your diagnostics report, roughly 60% of the sections fall slightly below Moderate Competency, 10% in High Competency and 30% in Low Competency.

One  general strategy can involve adopting a priority based approach as suggested below:


*Priority # 1* – Try to convert Moderate Competency areas into High Competency areas

*Priority # 2* –Try to convert Low Competency areas into Moderate Competency areas while maintaining/improving competency in areas of strength

I hope you will find all or at least some of the abovementioned recommendations relevant and helpful.

To put things in perspective, it is worth noting that an average engineering career spans 30 – 40 years therefore in grand scheme of things minor setbacks like these should be treated nothing more than a hiccup.

Good luck!


----------



## Kellyo (May 11, 2016)

I had a similar experience, failed twice, and then passed on the third try. Before taking it the last time, I took an online class and bought an FE quiz bank from http://ppi2pass.com/ and it really helped.


----------



## BroMan (May 24, 2016)

ThomasBSEE,

I will be taking mines in June 24, 2016. Does your report base the order of the exam or no? I hope you pass very soon! I have been using the Lindeburg E&amp;C Review Manual that came out last April in 2015 and will be using the ncees pratice exam as well. I have the 3rd edition FE Review Manual by Lindeburg also and just picking questions for my discipline E&amp;C FE exam.

Thanks!


----------



## Sigh_2000 (Jun 9, 2016)

The new FE NCEES 9.4 has been updated, new sections are added: COMPUTER NETWORKING, COMPUTER SYSTEMS, and SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT ( (valid beginning July 1, 2016 ) .If anyone has problems in these areas like me, I hope it will help me on my next retake exam.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 9, 2016)

I took the paper and pencil General Engineering EIT/FE exam in 2009. Wasn't too confident I could pass the Mechanical specific exam (thermodynamics especially). Do they still offer the general exam?

Don't give up, but don't take it lightly. This is a difficult exam. I have attorney friends that have had to take the FE exam (to qualify for the patent bar, in lieu of having a science/engineering degree). Hardest exam they've ever taken.


----------



## BroMan (Jun 11, 2016)

Sigh_2000 said:


> The new FE NCEES 9.4 has been updated, new sections are added: COMPUTER NETWORKING, COMPUTER SYSTEMS, and SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT ( (valid beginning July 1, 2016 ) .If anyone has problems in these areas like me, I hope it will help me on my next retake exam.


Well, I am taking it June the 24th so I hope to not see too many questions on the exam. I have been studying the FE EE/Computer Lindburg book and using the reference manual and just took the ncees 50 question exam and got half of them right. I realized the format of the NCEES sample exam is different from the Linburg book. The sample exam questions had a lot more circuit analysis questions and had random chemistry and statics questions which did not make sense. I bought the EE/CE exam and should not have questions like this on it. I did well though on math, economics, ethics, and probability though and miss simple questions from ciruit analysis that I will review in more detail. Biggest thing though, I am glad that I used the reference pdf to guide me so it helps a lot. I hopes this months of studying will pay off.


----------



## blueknight802 (Jun 13, 2016)

Any inputs here about FE Electrical On Demand Problem Solving Worshop by ppi2pass.com.


----------



## Sigh_2000 (Jun 13, 2016)

In my opinion, the FE Electrical on Demand Problem Solving by ppi2pass.com does not have many problems solved. The average problems per subjects are 5-7. if you are looking for tons of problems to practice on, I think you should look somewhere else.


----------



## DummyCivilEng (Jun 14, 2016)

Just go and work in the tech industry, no need PE.


----------



## DummyCivilEng (Jun 14, 2016)

Nobody in the tech industry cares about PE, only true talent and skills. Use your time and hone real skills.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 29, 2016)

My advice would be to pass on your third attempt.


----------



## Wheretostart (Jul 5, 2016)

As an ECE graduate, you should score full in at least 1, 2, 4, 7, 8 and 10..... Like the other guy said, focus on the basics


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 6, 2016)

Which is hard FE Prep Quizzbank or NCEES actual exam?


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just found out that I passed the FE Electrical and Computer Exam.Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## energyengg (Jul 27, 2016)

congratulations!! blueknight802


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2016)

blueknight802 said:


> I just found out that I passed the FE Electrical and Computer Exam.Thanks for all the inputs.


Pun intended?  What about the outputs? 

Congrats.


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks to all,to those who are currently reviewing and will be taking the exam.Just stay focus,have a good sleep before the exam and relax during the exam.


----------



## energyengg (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi blueknight802,

can you share with us, as what resources did you make use of, for practicing problems?


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 28, 2016)

energyengg said:


> Hi blueknight802,
> 
> can you share with us, as what resources did you make use of, for practicing problems?


Hi energyengg

I started reviewing October last year and finished learning the concepts last April.I did practice problems until a day before I take the exam.Here are my resources.

1.  FE Electrical &amp; Computer by Michael         Lindeburg.                                               2. 1001 Solved Problems by Michael             Lindeburg                                                 3.   FE Study Guide by Wasim Asghar     4.   Schaums Electric Circuits                   5.   University Lectures that I got from           Google.                                                     6.   NCEES FE Electrical Practice Exam   7.   NCEES FE Other Discipline Practice         Exam                                                       8.   FE Prep Electrical and Computer               Problem Solving Workshop                   9.   FE Prep 110 Practice Exam                10. FE Prep Quizz Bank                           11. Youtube Videos Raiya Energy           12. Youtube Videos KatKim Show           13. Youtube Videos DailyExam Frep      14. Casio FX 115 Es Calculator                         Techniques.                                            15. NCEES Video Tutorials                                (exam day experience)

I hope these helps.Just message here if you have some questions.Good luck to you and to all here who will be taking the exam.God bless.

-Blueknight802


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi energyengg

I started reviewing October last year and finished learning the concepts last April.I did practice problems until a day before I take the exam.Here are my resources.

FE Electrical &amp; Computer by Michael  Lindeburg

1001 Solved Problems by Michael              Lindeburg                                                

FE Study Guide by Wasim Asghar    

Schaums Electric Circuits                

University Lectures that I got from Google.             NCEES FE Electrical Practice Exam 

FE Prep Electrical and Computer  Problem Solving Workshop                  

FE Prep 110 Practice Exam            

FE Prep Quizz Bank                          

Youtube Videos Raiya Energy          

Youtube Videos KatKim Show          

Youtube Videos DailyExam Frep    

Casio FX 115 Techniques

I hope these helps.Just message here if you have some questions.Good luck to you and to all here who will be taking the exam.God bless.

-Blueknight802


----------



## energyengg (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you blueknight802,

Sure this is a pretty detailed list of resources.


----------



## BigWheel (Jul 28, 2016)

Gratz, blueknight.

I personally found the quiz bank on feprep.com to be very helpful. I bought all my study material from feprep.com and bought an assessment and practice test from the NCEES website. For me, it was "work problems, work problems, work problems." I also got very proficient with the approved calculator and got extremely familiar with the reference manual. I hardly read or studied anything. I also found the flash cards helpful for memorizing identities and equations that I would have had to look for in the reference manual. Honestly, I hardly had to use the reference manual during the test.


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 29, 2016)

BigWheel said:


> Gratz, blueknight.
> 
> I personally found the quiz bank on feprep.com to be very helpful. I bought all my study material from feprep.com and bought an assessment and practice test from the NCEES website. For me, it was "work problems, work problems, work problems." I also got very proficient with the approved calculator and got extremely familiar with the reference manual. I hardly read or studied anything. I also found the flash cards helpful for memorizing identities and equations that I would have had to look for in the reference manual. Honestly, I hardly had to use the reference manual during the test.


Thanks BigWheel

Congratulations!


----------



## blueknight802 (Jul 30, 2016)

BigWheel said:


> Gratz, blueknight.
> 
> I personally found the quiz bank on feprep.com to be very helpful. I bought all my study material from feprep.com and bought an assessment and practice test from the NCEES website. For me, it was "work problems, work problems, work problems." I also got very proficient with the approved calculator and got extremely familiar with the reference manual. I hardly read or studied anything. I also found the flash cards helpful for memorizing identities and equations that I would have had to look for in the reference manual. Honestly, I hardly had to use the reference manual during the test.


----------



## Sigh_2000 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just passed my FE exam that I took in July. I failed twice in the past, felt down couple of times too.

1st attempt: I used feprep questions and Kaplan book. I studied all subjects using those materials about 3 months, I did not managed my times very well and failed.

2nd attempt: I decided to take the PPI course, I did feprep questions, I studied about 3 more months and still failed.  I took the exam one month right after the course ended. 

3rd attempt: I did the following:

1. KNOW HOW TO USE YOUR CALCULATOR : I used casio FS115-es, I finally learned how to do "polar to rectangular" and vice-versa. It saved me mainly in circuit analysis. 

 2. feprep- I worked on math section for about 1 month. Then I worked on each subject according to NCEES specification again using only NCEES booklet and casio calculator, I ignored Prob. and Stat., Comp. Syst. and Comp. Net. because I know I would have hard times trying to figure out how to solve those problems. 

 3.  "Study Guide for FE Electrical and Computer CBT exam" by Wasim Asghar : I bought it because I need more problems to work on. This book helped me where to find the formula on the NCEES Booklet. I used this book side-by-side with feprep problems. The subjects that I learned better in this book than feprep are Electronics, Control System, Communications and Linear Systems. This book does not include Math., Prob. and Stat., Ethics, and Eng. Econ. . 

4. Youtube Videos Raiya Energy: The videos are helpful, I wrote down the problems and worked on it many times so I can remember the steps.

5. NCEES Practice Exam: I worked on it 5 days before the exam day so I can be in test mode.

I spent about 5 more months to work on problems after my 2nd attempt and passed. What I did different than the first two attempts was I learned how to use "complex mode"  calculator and worked on the problems over and over again. For those you have failed many times before, don't give up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 8, 2016)

Wheretostart said:


> As an ECE graduate, you should score full in at least 1, 2, 4, 7, 8 and 10..... Like the other guy said, focus on the basics


Since the FE covers the basics, this is good advice.


----------

